
Patent: FLEXIBLE AND EXPANDABLE DIALOGUE SYSTEM [pdf] - wwarner
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/b8/61/ec/bf103150087024/US20180261205A1.pdf
======
wwarner
Basically, the invention is a machine with which a person could build a dialog
system by playing the role of a user. It creates a fast iteration loop around
trying an input phrase and associating it to automated responses.

